# Silicone spray. Does it have to be CRC?



## n00bCube (Mar 2, 2011)

Whenever I hear anyone mention silicone spray, they always say CRC. However in the UK I can never find any that are CRC ones on ebay.

I've got my eye on this one, and I'm hoping it'll be okay, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/High-Performa...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item3365393bfe

Does it matter if it's CRC or not?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think so. I personally use the Maplins silicone spray but its just a matter of choice, just make sure its plastic safe


----------



## peterbone (Mar 2, 2011)

I use that exact one, which I also bought from ebay. It seems to work fine but I have to re-apply it quite frequently as it evaporates quickly.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 2, 2011)

I haven't used the Maplins, but I have heard it gives a gummy feel.

Tableau is/was popular.

Halfords sells one. Takes ages to dry, but is pretty good after that.

Comma do one. Again takes a while to dry, but otherwise okay. Not the best, but okay.

Lidl sells one too - W5 - gives a gummy feel. I'll try and chase up a link for you.

There are others, of course.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Think I'll probably go with Tableau then as it sounds like it could be the best so far.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it doesn't matter which one you pick, as long as it's silicone spray and not something like WD-40...
I got my silicone spray at the bicycle shop (I don't know if it's named like that in English) and it was fine, so I think every silicone spray will work.


----------



## theace (Mar 2, 2011)

Cyclo is amazing as well. The CFC in it is a put off though. Makes it smell terrible while spraying. Smells neutral later though. Performance wise- awesome...


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

I've tried 3M and Sprayway (http://www.spraywayinc.com/products.php?id=945). 3M did work first but ended up leaving a sticky feel. Sprayway was much better.

But now I use Silicone hair oil which works fine. Not sure if it will last long though.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 4, 2011)

I too used the http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_219033_langId_-1_categoryId_165705 Halfords one until my Lubix came through, didnt seem to have any issues with it at all.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, tried Tableau, but I'm dissapointed. It says 'dry lube', but after spraying the pieces I left them for an hour and they still weren't dry. And I'm sure I didn't spray too much on them.

Since it said on the can that you can wipe off any excess with a cloth, I did that, and put the cube back together again, but it hasn't made that much difference to the way the cube feels.

What has gone wrong?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 12, 2011)

Some cubes respond better to silicone than others. It might not have anything to do with the silicone, but rather the cube itself.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, as I've been constantly working the cube, it seems to have got quite better, but still nothing like the kind of improvement I expected.

Do you think I did the right thing in wiping of the excess, or should I have left it on, put the cube back together and then worked it in for a while?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 12, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I don't think so. I personally use the Maplins silicone spray but its just a matter of choice, just make sure its *plastic safe*


 
I don't think so. CRC says it's not plastic safe, but look how much it's reccomended


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 12, 2011)

n00bCube said:


> Well, as I've been constantly working the cube, it seems to have got quite better, but still nothing like the kind of improvement I expected.
> 
> Do you think I did the right thing in wiping of the excess, or should I have left it on, put the cube back together and then worked it in for a while?


 
Without a control, there's no way to know which one _would have been_ better. You'll just have to try both and see which one you like better.


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Liqui-Moly and it's good enough, though now I prefer high viscosity silicone.


----------



## Keban (Mar 13, 2011)

What about Jig a Loo? It works great and you can still spray down all the pieces as long as you let it dry. It's also extremely easy to find in Canada.


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 13, 2011)

even though CRC says its not plastic safe, if you spray the pieces seperately and let it dry, it does wonders for a cube, not to mention its only $2 at wal-mart.


----------

